# Pen in the Hat



## LanceD

After corresponding with another IAP member (Cav.)and getting the OK from Jeff we have decided it's time for another official Pen in the Hat function. The last one done was in the latter part of 2006 and was run by Angela B. (Angboy) and she's done a great job of running it.

This is open to any member of the IAP. The way this works, you would post on this thread if you would like to participate and after the deadline I will randomly draw names and match you to a partner.  I will then list all of the matches on this thread. Then when the matches are made it's your responsibility to contact the person who you were matched with, make them their pen then send it to them. You can make any type of pen you'd like or that you feel comfortable making. Everyone is invited to participate whether you've made 10 pens or hundreds.

Please don't sign up if you don't plan on following through with your obligation to your partner. I know that things can happen unexpectedly and if something does come up please keep your partner and myself updated on your situation.

The closing date is going to be on June 30th which will give you two weeks to sign up. I'll post all of the matchups the next day on the this thread then you can get started on making your pen. The deadline for getting your pen to your partner would be Aug. 1st. That'll give you a full month to get your pen done and in the hands of your partner.

I think this is going to be a lot of fun for everyone who participates.

Lance

With Lance's permission, I am editing this post to list those who wish to participate.  If I skip anyone, please PM me.

LanceD, BigShed, Wdcav1952, GoodTurns, Smoky10, Gad5264, Brokenbit, Rdunn12, Modelmaker, Jim15, Bitshird, Rudy Vey, Tea Clipper, Lostinthewoods, Avbill, Bobskio2003, Jdoug5170, Tweetfiap, Vantoo, Bear-31, ESwindell, Follow3, Ed4copies, Johnstout, BobBurt, Gerryr,
Hilltopper46, Desertyellow, RonSchmitt, Sawdustier, Mick, BruceK, Badger, DocStram, Idb2000, Les-smith, Warreng8170, Airrat, MarkGum, Theturningcircle, Curlymaplefan, 1080wayne, Hastur, Larry armour, Egerm, Oklahoman, Navi1uni, shawn394, Leehljp, edman2, louie, ctwxlvr, bmac, visexp, monty, livertrans, cigarman, RussFairfield, oldwrangler, brez, kirkfranks, buzz, winpooh498, grumps, bhenr99, tmhawk, broitblat, brobbins629, great12b4ever, jeff-in-indiana, leap, snowman56, bobaltig, mitchm, markhix, dntrost, dkf, skiprat, keithkarl2007, fritz64, PR Princess, writerev, potolemy, kmab, brentk, darley, onewaywood, celt40, nick, csue, stolicky, jaydevin, jarheaded, babyblues, turkey-slayer, jssmith, rinehardj, barrierbob, rochester, doddman70, angboy, clthayer, draconias, pensbydesign, ronhampton, firefyter-emt, sparhawk, mdwine, jeffj13, rjwolfe3, awolfe, fyrcaptn, jerryconn, jab1, n4631x, gagler, scoutharps, turningnut, jthompson1995, jeeperjohn, mikeinmo, woodlvy, bananajeep, dickhob, dmiller, scribblesticks, altaciii, dsallee, madwood, fstepanski, ozzy, lwalden, eskimo, ehickey, jwalt191, greenmtnguy, spitfire, redfishsc, captg, leather man, carverken, scotty, tomater, ilikewood, nancylaird, richw, superdave, wickford, stoneman, donwae, stevers, elliott, sbell111, jdmeyers4, maxwell smart007, Skewedup, new-pens, cowjelly, dkarcher, hehndc, wolftat, the benz, 1JaredSchmidt, TBone, gcurran, ones, louisbry, hosspen, arjudy, ken69912001, laurie sullivan, bruce119, Mike in Nanaimo, its Virgil, ozmandus, dee, oobak, jbpaul, Roy Quast, alphageek.


Updated 9:30 PM 30 June

Folks, I just went through 18 pages of posts with multiple posts by Ed4Copies.  Please be gentle if I made any mistakes!! [)]


----------



## BigShed

If this is open to overseas members of the forum, I'll throw my hat in the ring!


----------



## wdcav1952

Fred, it is open to all members of the forum.  Keep your hat, we need a pen from you!! 

Lance, sign me up for the exchange.

Guys and gals, I have been nervous about participating in these exchanges in the past.  I wasn't sure my work was good enough to give to another pen turner.  That isn't the point.  These exchanges are about sharing.  It doesn't matter how long you have been turning, or what kind of finish you use.  Sign up for the exchange and let's have some summer fun!!


----------



## GoodTurns

I would like to play...just no elementary school flashbacks about getting picked last please.


----------



## smoky10

Sign me up.


----------



## gad5264

I am all in.....oops wrong game. 


I would love to participate.


----------



## brokenbit

Yes sign me up

Bernie


----------



## rdunn12

I am in this sounds fun.


----------



## Modelmaker

Count me in!!


----------



## Jim15

Please count me in.


----------



## bitshird

Please count me in as well.


----------



## Rudy Vey

I will participate as well!


----------



## Tea Clipper

Me too!  Me too!


----------



## LostintheWoods

Please add my name to the list.


----------



## avbill

Why is it call a "Pen in the Hat" 

No matter I'm IN !

Bill Daniels


----------



## bobskio2003

I've done a number of these and have never been disappointed, so I'm ready for another round (and wouldn't mind trading pens as well).


----------



## jdoug5170

Red Rover, Red Rover, won't you please send ???? over?

I'm in too.

Doug


----------



## tweetfaip

Love to do it again.  Sign me up!


----------



## vantoo

I would like to try it....not sure my work is as good as others, but sounds fun to me....


----------



## Bear-31

Count me in. Looking forward to it.


----------



## ESwindell

Please sign me up as well.
God Bless,
Eric


----------



## follow3

Hey All,

Count me in.

I had a ball last time!!!

Steve


----------



## ed4copies

When will the matches be made, please.

I have some time during the Summer, but once the shows start, I don't want to just "crank out a pen" for this.


----------



## JohnStout

Add me to the list.


----------



## LanceD

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> When will the matches be made, please.
> 
> I have some time during the Summer, but once the shows start, I don't want to just "crank out a pen" for this.



Matches will be made on July 1st and you'll have the whole month to get it done.


----------



## BobBurt

I'm in

Thanks


----------



## gerryr

OK, I'm in.


----------



## hilltopper46

I'm in for this one.


----------



## desertyellow

Please count me in.


----------



## RonSchmitt

I'm in. 
The last one I was in taught me a lot. Got to make a new friend, saw how a CA finish SHOULD look,(still working on getting mine right[B)]) learned that taking a little more time on the finish IS worth the effort, AND got an awsome pen that is now my daily carry pen. (Thanks Doc)


----------



## Sawdustier

Count me in


----------



## mick

I'm in!


----------



## BruceK

I'll play too!  This will be fun.


----------



## badger

As long as you don't expect speedy and prompt (new baby in the house) I'm totally down with that.

I'd love to trade pens.


----------



## DocStram

I'm in.


----------



## ldb2000

The last one was fun so count me in


----------



## les-smith

I'll join in.


----------



## warreng8170

I am absolutely in. I would love an opportunity to have a pen made by someone else on this forum.


----------



## airrat

I am in, nice incentive to get the shop cleaned up and operating again.


----------



## markgum

I'm in.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## theturningcircle

Count me in for sure.
Ian


----------



## curlymaplefan

I'm in


----------



## 1080Wayne

In


----------



## cowchaser

I'll play.


----------



## Hastur

I am in for a turn!


----------



## larry_armour

New - B here would like to give it a try ?!?!

Cheers; 
Larry


----------



## egerm

sign me up sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## wdcav1952

Dang, Lance, you and I thought some cheerleading would be necessary?????  I hope you can type fast enough to keep up with the entries!!!!! 

This is great, folks, but let's see some more participants.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

I'm in.


----------



## nava1uni

I'm in for this one.


----------



## shawn394

I join in on the fun.


----------



## LanceD

Let me tell you this. I had no idea that we'd get this many participants this fast. We have a lot of new guys posting here along with some veterans. Our last PITH had 122 participants and I know we can beat that.


----------



## leehljp

Count me in!
 This will be my first swap. Just make sure who I am paired with is willing to ship to Japan.


----------



## edman2

I'm in.


----------



## louie

Count me in.

Lou
NJ


----------



## ctwxlvr

Count me in too


----------



## bmac

Count me in.

Bobby
Louisiana


----------



## VisExp

Sounds like fun   You can count me in.


----------



## Monty

I'm in too.


----------



## livertrans

count me in
Tony


----------



## cigarman

Put me in.  These are always fun.


----------



## great12b4ever

LanceD,  I would love to participate BUT with one MAJOR problem.  My hand is still in a mjor cast, so whoever I was paired with would have to be patient with me in case I was unable to get the pen finished in time, or it was not up to my usual bad standards!


----------



## RussFairfield

Please add my name to the list.


----------



## OldWrangler

Count me in. The last swap netted me a beautiful pen and a new friend in Australia.


----------



## brez

Count me in.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## kirkfranks

I would like to be in on this one.


----------



## Buzz

I'm in too!


----------



## winpooh498

I'm in!!!


----------



## grumps

Lance, I don't know how many have signed up but you can bump the count by one more.  Count me in.

Jim


----------



## bhenr99

Add me in.

Bob


----------



## tmhawk

Please put me in. This looks really cool and fun.
Thanks.


----------



## broitblat

Me too!

  -Barry


----------



## BRobbins629

Ok - I'm in as well.  A little reluctant as the last time I made 2 and received none, but hopefully I'll have better luck.  

To all those who are participating, regardless of your skill level, if you do sign up, please consider it a commitment.

I'll be on the lookout for the member who stiffed me to make sure they don't try to join this one.


----------



## great12b4ever

Bruce, I agree with your sentiments.  That is why I posted ahead of time that I would like to do this, but there may be a slight delay on finishing/sending the pen due to my surgery.  If the receiver has no problems, then I don't mind doing this.  BUT, in order to keep any problems from developing, I think it would probably be best for me to withdraw my name this time, and I will catch the next pen swap instead.  I do not want any IAP members to feel slighted, and I am still not turning yet, and it will be 5-6 weks more before the cast is off.

LanceD, please remove my name!


----------



## LanceD

Hi Rob, after knowing about your unfortunate situation, I don't think anyone here would feel slighted if they have to wait a couple of extra weeks for their pen. We still have two weeks of people joining before the deadline and a full four weeks to get your pen done. We'd definately don't want you to drop out of this and we all know that you'll get it done when the hand heals completely.

Lance


----------



## smoky10

Lance, I forgot that I go Friday to have my hand operated on, so I'm going to try to get one done before then, if not I will drop out.


----------



## ed4copies

I think I can come up with something this time.

Count me in, please.


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana

My favorite type of pens are the ones I use all-of-the-time : TRADED ... I am in ..


----------



## LanceD

Joseph, I certainly hope all of these hand operations isn't contagious  That's a good idea on getting one done beforehand and good luck on the surgery .


----------



## ed4copies

Contagious seems to be a problem.

Cav shared his knee problem with AShaw, too.

Maybe it has to do with our demographics: the "GOO" group:"Guys: old, overweight!"


----------



## LEAP

Count me in I've got swap pens from Bermuda, Canada and The UK I'd love to add another to my collection.


----------



## LanceD

Where's all of our Intenational friends out there ? Canada, England, London, Scotland, Australia, Germany ? Let's make this the biggest PITH ever !! We're already up to 6 pages of responses in less than 24 hours and still have a little less than 2 weeks to go.


----------



## ed4copies

Lance,

The Brits don't REALLY make pens.

They find pictures and post them, but can't ship a picture.[}][}][}]

(First time in a long time, "Ducks and runs for cover"!!)


----------



## LanceD

OOOOOH! that sounds like a challenge


----------



## snowman56

I would like to play.


----------



## bobaltig

Lance:

Sounds like something that could "turn" out well.  Count me in.

Bob


----------



## mitchm

Now this sounds interesting, count me in please!


----------



## MarkHix

Count me in!


----------



## dntrost

Count me in!!!! Sounds like a lot of fun![]


----------



## DKF

I'm in.......


----------



## skiprat

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Lance,
> 
> The Brits don't REALLY make pens.
> 
> They find pictures and post them, but can't ship a picture.[}][}][}]
> 
> (First time in a long time, "Ducks and runs for cover"!!)



Very funny Ha Ha[}] You just knew that I would have to respond to that. 

I'm in if you are, old geezer!!!!!


----------



## keithkarl2007

I'd be up for it only my turning wouldn't be up near any of the standards i,ve seen on this site


----------



## ed4copies

Keith,

If you get me, just send a couple Irish Bog oak blanks with the pen.  IT WILL BE BE  U   T   FUL!!!!!!


----------



## fritz64

put me on the list . fritz64


----------



## PR_Princess

Well geeze, a chance to get a Skiprat pen??? 
I can't pass that up! I'm in. 

If I get Ed though, I demand a redraw!!! [}]


----------



## ed4copies

And if she gets "Skippy", I suspect the turning job may be a little "rough" (since I will be turning it!!)

For anyone else (except maybe Cav or Lou or......)well, mostly anyone else, it will be a BEAUTIFUL PRPrincess blank, finished <s>to perfection</s>...........<s>pretty well</s>,............ well, finished!!


----------



## keithkarl2007

Would this be ok for everyone else though. I'm still only learning and i don't want to send someone a bad pen for a top notch pen


----------



## LanceD

Now all of this is getting very interesting . I'll start posting a list of all the participants sometimes tonight.


----------



## ed4copies

Keith and others (newer members, especially):

There are members here who have been turning less than a tenth of the time I have.  They have turned less than a tenth of the pens I have.  And they turn pens that are ten times more creative than mine.

I think it is safe to assume we all turned a "rough" pen when we started and we all VALUE the effort that goes into ANY penmaking.  Don't be afraid, JUMP in!!!!!!!!!  I'd be VERY surprised if anyone CRITICIZES any pen they receive.

Just my opinion!


----------



## WriteRev

Count me in

Steve


----------



## keithkarl2007

A rough pen!!! Mine seem to be nothing only rough pens. I'd love to be able to turn beautiful pens like you guys. When you turn pens you do the blanks and kits justice, i don't


----------



## Ptolemy

I missed the last one and don't want to miss out again.  Count me in.


----------



## kmab

this sounds fun, count me in![8D]


----------



## ed4copies

> _Originally posted by keithkarl2007_
> 
> A rough pen!!! Mine seem to be nothing only rough pens. I'd love to be able to turn beautiful pens like you guys. When you turn pens you do the blanks and kits justice, i don't




If you get me, and I think the pen is rough, I'll send you some sandpaper!!!




JUMP in, the water's wet!


----------



## BrentK

Hey Lance count me in.


----------



## keithkarl2007

There's no lack of humour in this place thats for sure,


----------



## skiprat

I hope more of my countrymen sign up too[}] Mark? Colin? Kami?
Andy? Taff? SteveB and all the other guys too. I was in the last one too and it was great fun.


----------



## Darley

I may try to find some spare hours to make something writable, so count me in

Edit:  Angela did a good work last time and it's alway enjoyable to exchange pen


----------



## onewaywood

Count me in also.............


----------



## Celt40

Count me in. I have done 2 pen swaps in an Australian forum up till now. I'ts good fun and good to meet other pen turners.


----------



## Nick

Count me in as well, looking forward to this
Nick


----------



## CSue

Cool! I'm in, too!  

I really enjoyed the last one!  

To Keith and others who are hesitant, I ain't the best <s>penlamker</s> penmaker either.  But I've enjoyed every minute and I'm thrilled to have a chance to make a pen for any of you. Even more, I'm looking forward to the pen one of you makes for me.  

As Ed said,  





> I think it is safe to assume we all turned a "rough" pen when we started and we all VALUE the effort that goes into ANY penmaking. Don't be afraid, JUMP in!!!!!!!!! I'd be VERY surprised if anyone CRITICIZES any pen they receive.
> 
> Just my opinion!


mine, too.


----------



## stolicky

Count me in.

I've heard of a feather in a hat, but a pen?  How about an old-style feather-ink-dip pen?  Nah, too hard to turn feathers...


----------



## JayDevin

add me to the list  Please!


----------



## Jarheaded

This sounds like fun. I'm in.


----------



## gustgio

I seen this done on another forum and was too late; Although i jusut started 3 weeks ago, I'm progressing - I'm def in for this!!!

Sorry in advance for whoever is paired with me, I'll def put my heart in too it... I can guarantee that!


----------



## babyblues

Sounds like fun!  I'm in.


----------



## turkey-slayer

It sounds like fun to me so count me in the mix.


----------



## jssmith3

I'm ready, I should be able to get back into the shop by then (I hope 

Janet ;0)


----------



## rinehardj

i would like in, too!

jim rinehard


----------



## BarrierBob

Please add my name to the list


----------



## Rochester

Count me in.  I have participated in the last two and am the proud owner of two unique pens as well as having the opportunity to send one of my pens to Israel.

Rochester (Dale Pace)


----------



## doddman70

I'm in sounds like fun[8D]


----------



## angboy

The PITH Mistress would like to join in, PITH Master!


----------



## clthayer

These have been great fun, I'm in.

Christian


----------



## Draconias

This sounds like a lot of fun, sign me up as well.

Ronald Fox


----------



## keithkarl2007

oh what the hell put me down i'll send a bog oak blank with my disasterpiece


----------



## pensbydesign

I'm in.


----------



## skiprat

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> 
> The PITH Mistress would like to join in, PITH Master!



I fink you are taking the PITH out of Wance[:I]

( I know, I know....sorry[:I])


----------



## LanceD

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> 
> The PITH Mistress would like to join in, PITH Master!



I was wondering when the infamous Mistress would would come out from her lair [}].


----------



## ronhampton

sign me up!


----------



## airrat

Keith make a pen out of a shillelagh.    That will give most of us something to beat up the mistake pens we make.


----------



## keithkarl2007

blackthorn? never really thought of that would it be possible


----------



## Firefyter-emt

Sure, why not... you can count me in this year too.


----------



## airrat

Keith I dont know.  From what I read about the process to make one and the shillelagh we have the finish would be interesting.


----------



## sparhawk

Well I'm game , sign me up.


----------



## MDWine

Yep... Me too!


----------



## jeffj13

Haven't been in the shop in quite awhile, but what the heck.

Count me in.

jeff


----------



## rjwolfe3

Count me in


----------



## awolfe

Put me in Coach..err, I'm in.


----------



## fyrcaptn

Sounds interesting! 
count me in please~


----------



## Jerryconn

Count me in as well!! Been here a couple of years and never participated before so here goes!


----------



## JAB1

OK.....I'm in......


----------



## Nolan

please add me


----------



## Gagler

please count me in.

Thanks-

Michael
Pearland, TX


----------



## Monty

> _Originally posted by Gagler_
> 
> please count me in.
> 
> Thanks-
> 
> Michael
> Pearland, TX


Welcome Michael. I see we have another Pearlander.


----------



## scoutharps

To pen or not to pen
There is no such question
For one pens, one is write and 
If one does not pen, being the opposite,
One is wrong.

My apologies to Shakespeare!

And Yes, I'd like to joint too, please.


----------



## turningnut

Please count me in...

I'm looking forward to it.

Mike


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by LanceD_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by angboy_
> 
> The PITH Mistress would like to join in, PITH Master!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering when the infamous Mistress would would come out from her lair [}].
Click to expand...


Yeah, I was tipped off about it- I have special friends who look out for me ya know...


----------



## jthompson1995

Count me in, too.


----------



## JeeperJohn

As a beginner I am a little nervous about tossing a pen in the hat. But count me in.


----------



## MikeInMo

I'm so there, dude.  Hook me up.  [8D]


----------



## LanceD

Well we're up to 124 participants in this years PITH. We've already surpassed the last one by a couple and we still have about 12 days to go. So anybody that's been thinking about jumping in and were a little hesitant just jump right on in. We'll make this the biggest PITH yet .


----------



## Woodlvr

I would also like to join in the fun. Thanks.


----------



## bananajeep

I'd like to take part in this exchange.  

I took part in a previous exchange (Sep/Oct `07).  I made and sent a really nice segmented closed end Baron FP.  But I never got a pen in exchange .  I know people get really busy and things come up that we can't control, but please please, if there is chance up front that you can not fulfill your side of the exchange please do not participate, or if some thing comes up last minuite let the other person know you have an issue and may not be able to get them their pen on time or at all.  I never heard a word about why my pen never made it to me.  Kind of a bummer, but things happen.

Please put my name in for this exchange.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## dickhob

Please sign me up!


----------



## vantoo

> _Originally posted by bananajeep_
> 
> I'd like to take part in this exchange.
> 
> I took part in a previous exchange (Sep/Oct `07).  I made and sent a really nice segmented closed end Baron FP.  But I never got a pen in exchange .  I know people get really busy and things come up that we can't control, but please please, if there is chance up front that you can not fulfill your side of the exchange please do not participate, or if some thing comes up last minuite let the other person know you have an issue and may not be able to get them their pen on time or at all.  I never heard a word about why my pen never made it to me.  Kind of a bummer, but things happen.
> 
> Please put my name in for this exchange.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


Hey guys, I know I am new here, but if someone didn't send a pen on the last swap and fulfill their obligation, then you that didn't get the pen should list the name and they shouldn't be allowed to participate anymore....just my opinion...Rick


----------



## keithkarl2007

I said i would take part but if i turn a pen i'm not happy in sending would it be ok to send 3-4 bog oak blanks instead?????


----------



## bananajeep

> _Originally posted by vantoo_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bananajeep_
> 
> I'd like to take part in this exchange.
> 
> I took part in a previous exchange (Sep/Oct `07).  I made and sent a really nice segmented closed end Baron FP.  But I never got a pen in exchange .  I know people get really busy and things come up that we can't control, but please please, if there is chance up front that you can not fulfill your side of the exchange please do not participate, or if some thing comes up last minuite let the other person know you have an issue and may not be able to get them their pen on time or at all.  I never heard a word about why my pen never made it to me.  Kind of a bummer, but things happen.
> 
> Please put my name in for this exchange.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I know I am new here, but if someone didn't send a pen on the last swap and fulfill their obligation, then you that didn't get the pen should list the name and they shouldn't be allowed to participate anymore....just my opinion...Rick
Click to expand...


I am fine with the fact that I made a gift for someone.  I just don't want this to be a trend unless I know up front I'm making a gift.  Really if you can't fulfill your side of the trade you should return the pen or arrange some other swap like KeithKarl2007 has suggested.  If his match is fine with that then so be it. But this is a "Pen Swap".


Mike


----------



## LanceD

Make a pen and send it to your partner. No one is grading you on your pen and you won't go to pen prison for not making anything less than perfect . Just do the best you can and have fun doing it. There have been blank swaps in the past ands I'm sure someone will do another one in the future but this is a "Pen Swap".


----------



## cowchaser

> _Originally posted by LanceD_
> 
> Make a pen and send it to your partner. No one is grading you on your pen and you won't go to pen prison for not making anything less than perfect . Just do the best you can and have fun doing it. There have been blank swaps in the past ands I'm sure someone will do another one in the future but this is a "Pen Swap".



Good thing we won't go to pen prison for less than perfect. I was probably going to get a life sentence.


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by great12b4ever_
> 
> Bruce, I agree with your sentiments.  That is why I posted ahead of time that I would like to do this, but there may be a slight delay on finishing/sending the pen due to my surgery.  If the receiver has no problems, then I don't mind doing this.  BUT, in order to keep any problems from developing, I think it would probably be best for me to withdraw my name this time, and I will catch the next pen swap instead.  I do not want any IAP members to feel slighted, and I am still not turning yet, and it will be 5-6 weks more before the cast is off.
> 
> LanceD, please remove my name!



Rob, I took your name off the list, but you are NOT off the hook!  When you are up to it, let me know and you and I will do our own private pen swap.  I would be proud to own one of your pens!!


----------



## dmiller

Please put my name in the mix.

I'll gladly give it my best efforts.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by great12b4ever_
> 
> Bruce, I agree with your sentiments.  That is why I posted ahead of time that I would like to do this, but there may be a slight delay on finishing/sending the pen due to my surgery.  If the receiver has no problems, then I don't mind doing this.  BUT, in order to keep any problems from developing, I think it would probably be best for me to withdraw my name this time, and I will catch the next pen swap instead.  I do not want any IAP members to feel slighted, and I am still not turning yet, and it will be 5-6 weks more before the cast is off.
> 
> LanceD, please remove my name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob, I took your name off the list, but you are NOT off the hook!  When you are up to it, let me know and you and I will do our own private pen swap.  I would be proud to own one of your pens!!
Click to expand...


Rob, you are still on the hook!  As per Lance, you are back on the list, but I still would like to do a private swap with you when you feel up to it.


----------



## ed4copies

This from the Cav that claims to have a bad knee, keeping him from HIS lathe.



(Bunch of "falling-apart-old-farts", that's the problem, here!)


----------



## ScribbleSticks

I, too, would like to be a part of this fun adventure. Please put me on the list!!


----------



## altaciii

OK, I've been on holiday and just now saw this string.  Put me in coach, I'm ready to play!


----------



## DSallee

Put me in, I'll see what I can muster up!!

Hmmmmm ... Dee might want in on this too.. 

Hey, can two people (separate IAP members) from the same household join in?

If so, I'll have her post here separately so it would be easier to keep track of... but put ME in for sure!

Dave


----------



## LanceD

> _Originally posted by DSallee_
> 
> Put me in, I'll see what I can muster up!!
> 
> Hmmmmm ... Dee might want in on this too..
> 
> Hey, can two people (separate IAP members) from the same household join in?
> 
> If so, I'll have her post here separately so it would be easier to keep track of... but put ME in for sure!
> 
> Dave



Dave the more the merrier .


----------



## madwood

OK, count me in. I think I can create another messterpiece.. hey..why not...been doing a fine job of it for a few months now!
This is gonna be a blast!
John


----------



## fstepanski

Please throw my name into the Ring, sounds fun..  Thanks!!


----------



## Ozzy

I have never done one of these but I wanna give it a try.

Count me in.


----------



## lwalden

I'm in..............


----------



## jeffj13

Can someone remind me how this works I participated in a previous one but I have CRS disease?  Are we paired up and make pens for each other or do I make a pen for Joe, Joe makes one for Mary, Mary makes one for Pete, etc.

If we pair up, how do we handle an odd number of entries?

jeff


----------



## LanceD

Jeff you'll make a pen for Joe, Mary will make a pen for you and so on. I don't think there's any worries about an odd number as there's always one or two that would like to get in after the pairings are closed.


----------



## eskimo

I'm in.  Thanks for coordinating the effort.


----------



## ehickey

I'm really new here, and this sounds like a lot of fun.  Count me in.


----------



## jwalt191

I'm in...can't wait.


----------



## greenmtnguy

Come on, let me play. Really,I can run fast! OK,
I'm in too


----------



## spitfire

Count me in as well.


----------



## wdcav1952

I updated the members who are in this event as of 7:30 PM today.


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by altaciii_
> 
> OK, I've been on holiday and just now saw this string.  Put me in coach, I'm ready to play!



Alex, you wouldn't play "Center Field" by chance would you?? [8D]


----------



## LanceD

Cav, your help in keeping the list of participants updated is very much appreciated and after this is over I'll make sure I send you the best "boxed" Jambalaya and Gumbo I can find on the grocers shelves [}].

Seriously though I want to thank you for your help cause I know you have a lot going on with the fundraisers and your other moderating duties.


----------



## redfishsc

Put the Redfish in!


----------



## CaptG

Count me in, please.


----------



## Leather Man

I have never done one of these before because I did not think I was good enough.
I still may not be good enough but I am going to give it a try anyway. Put me on
the list and I will do my best.
Ben


----------



## carverken

Please put my pen in the hat.  I look forward to it.
K


----------



## Scotty

Count me in, too.  My pen won't be the best, but my effort will be.


----------



## TowMater

Throw me in this one if you will.

Thanks

Todd


----------



## ilikewood

Wow!!  Almost missed it!!  PUT ME IN!!!
(Please no overseas matches for me as things are a bit tight)


----------



## NancyLaird

I know I'm probably late, but I'm in, as I LOVE pen swaps.  Someone overseas would be great.


----------



## RichW

This sounds like fun. Count me in


----------



## SuperDave

I'm in too...


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by redfishsc_
> 
> Put the Redfish in!



Can we fillet him first?? [}]


----------



## wdcav1952

List updated 9:00 PM 19 June.


----------



## wickford

Please sign me up too!  Sounds like fun!!


----------



## stoneman

Okay - Okay. My skills are way behind most of you, but as it looks like the whole world is getting on board with this idea - so what the heck. Sign me up as well. It should be interesting as well as fun.


----------



## donwae

Count me in.


----------



## stevers

Aw heck, been out of the loop for a while, maybe this will get me into the shop for a while. Count me in.


----------



## Ozzy

Hey,
 When I jumped in I forgot to mention that I am fine with being paired up with someone overseas; as a matter a fact I think that that might be fun.


----------



## ScribbleSticks

Me too!! I would prefer someone from 'across the pond'.


----------



## stolicky

> _Originally posted by ScribbleSticks_
> 
> Me too!! I would prefer someone from 'across the pond'.



Since this is my first pen exchange, I don't don't if I can say I would prefer, but I would certainly not mind making an international exchange.  Thanks again for putting this together.


----------



## Darley

> _Originally posted by Ozzy_
> 
> Hey,
> When I jumped in I forgot to mention that I am fine with being paired up with someone overseas; as a matter a fact I think that that might be fun.



Well didn't know we can choose our partner[:0] I though our name will be draw and matched from 2 different hat, are rule have changed?


----------



## bobaltig

You are exactly correct.  Part of the fun is not knowing who you will be paired with and where they are.  Why don't we just leave it up to the people who organized this thing and are spending *their* time operating it so *we* can have some fun.  You see, in this way, I could stop getting my in box flooded with posts about preferences regarding delivery locations.  For the record, I'll send my pen to anybody located anywhere at anytime and eagerly await their pen's arrival.

With that said, I definitely would prefer not to be paired with anyone whose location would require the use of the Space Shuttle for delivery.  However, because of where I work, I know several former Astronauts and could probably arrange for that to happen if necessary.

Bob  



> _Originally posted by Darley_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Ozzy_
> 
> Hey,
> When I jumped in I forgot to mention that I am fine with being paired up with someone overseas; as a matter a fact I think that that might be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well didn't know we can choose our partner[:0] I though our name will be draw and matched from 2 different hat, are rule have changed?
Click to expand...


----------



## LanceD

*All of the pairings will be randomly pulled just as it's been done in the past, just as Serge stated.* At near 150 participants and surely more to come it wouldn't be too easy if after I pulled a name had to find that persons post  to see where thet're from, and then go back through the posts again to see who wanted to be paired with someone overseas.

We all want this pen exchange to be a lot of fun but I also don't want to have to spend an entire day pairing up all of the participants.


----------



## ilikewood

I was in the first two "Pen in the Hat" drawings on this forum and if you had a problem sending to someone, it was changed for you.  I hope this forum hasn't gotten too big to have a common courtesy to help people out if they don't feel they can afford to send a package overseas.  

I handled the daily questions for our first Anniversary Bash...every day....lots of people.  Mistakes were made, but with a little bit of effort, sorting people is not hard...just takes time.


----------



## bobaltig

Okay, enough is enough.  This isn't fun anymore.  I guess the only way to keep my inbox from being flooded with suggestions on how to operate the exchange is to unsubscribe from the forum.  Bye.

I'd still like to participate, I'm just not interested in reading how the exchange should be run by a bunch of people who didn't set it up and haven't volunteered to help those who did.  They only seem interested in telling those people how to do it.  I'll just check out the posts in the forum after June 30 to see if I've been paired with someone.  Thanks.

Bob




> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> 
> I was in the first two "Pen in the Hat" drawings on this forum and if you had a problem sending to someone, it was changed for you.  I hope this forum hasn't gotten too big to have a common courtesy to help people out if they don't feel they can afford to send a package overseas.
> 
> I handled the daily questions for our first Anniversary Bash...every day....lots of people.  Mistakes were made, but with a little bit of effort, sorting people is not hard...just takes time.


----------



## LanceD

If shipping a pen internationally is a burden on someone then an email explaining your situation would be appreciated and then making a change would be in order. I don't want anyone not wanting to participate because they're afraid of drawing someone from overseas and can't afford the shipping.


----------



## ilikewood

You have been on this forum for a long time, as I have Bob, and should know that I have volunteered for many, many things.  If Lance needs help, I would be more than willing to help if he needs it.  If you have a problem with my lack of money, than I feel real sorry for you.  There are many on this forum that know me well...I don't feel the need to have to justify why I don't have very much money.

This is supposed to be for fun, not to take shots at the guy who is lacking in funds.


----------



## Elliott

I would like to be in too!


----------



## Elliott

> With that said, I definitely would prefer not to be paired with anyone whose location would require the use of the Space Shuttle for delivery. However, because of where I work, I know several former Astronauts and could probably arrange for that to happen if necessary.



I would gladly volunteer to send the first wood turned pen into space. Sign me up. Or maybe a pencil would be better in 0 Gs.
(I just can't afford the gas to run the shuttle, maybe NASA can help - to that end I can't afford the gas to run my car )[] )


----------



## sbell111

No problem, the shuttle doesn't run on gas.

BTW, go ahead and sign me up, even though my turning skills are way less than most.


----------



## Ozzy

> _Originally posted by Darley_
> 
> 
> Well didn't know we can choose our partner[:0] I though our name will be draw and matched from 2 different hat, are rule have changed?





> _Originally posted by bobaltig_
> 
> You are exactly correct.  Part of the fun is not knowing who you will be paired with and where they are.  Why don't we just leave it up to the people who organized this thing and are spending *their* time operating it so *we* can have some fun.  You see, in this way, I could stop getting my in box flooded with posts about preferences regarding delivery locations.  For the record, I'll send my pen to anybody located anywhere at anytime and eagerly await their pen's arrival.



WHOA!!! I was *NOT* trying to pick who I got paired up with nor was I trying to change the rules of the game. I know it is random but someone had said that they did not want to be paired up with someone overseas because things are tight for them right now, I was just making clear that I am good with whoever I get.

Lance,
 I am very sorry that my comment was taken out of context, I did not mean to cause any problems or to ruffle anyone's feathers. This is a good thing that you are doing and I just want to be a part of it. 
Again, I am very sorry for the disruption that I caused.

I will not be responding to any of the comments, that I am sure will follow this post, I am just clarifying the meaning of my earlier post and apologizing to Lance. So, in the infamous words of Forest Gump; "That's all I got to say about that."


----------



## LanceD

> _Originally posted by Ozzy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Darley_
> 
> 
> Well didn't know we can choose our partner[:0] I though our name will be draw and matched from 2 different hat, are rule have changed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bobaltig_
> 
> You are exactly correct.  Part of the fun is not knowing who you will be paired with and where they are.  Why don't we just leave it up to the people who organized this thing and are spending *their* time operating it so *we* can have some fun.  You see, in this way, I could stop getting my in box flooded with posts about preferences regarding delivery locations.  For the record, I'll send my pen to anybody located anywhere at anytime and eagerly await their pen's arrival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHOA!!! I was *NOT* trying to pick who I got paired up with nor was I trying to change the rules of the game. I know it is random but someone had said that they did not want to be paired up with someone overseas because things are tight for them right now, I was just making clear that I am good with whoever I get.
> 
> Lance,
> I am very sorry that my comment was taken out of context, I did not mean to cause any problems or to ruffle anyone's feathers. This is a good thing that you are doing and I just want to be a part of it.
> Again, I am very sorry for the disruption that I caused.
> 
> I will not be responding to any of the comments, that I am sure will follow this post, I am just clarifying the meaning of my earlier post and apologizing to Lance. So, in the infamous words of Forest Gump; "That's all I got to say about that."
Click to expand...


No offense taken and no need for apologies. I'm just trying to run this as easily as possible. I have no problem with anyone PM ing me to let me know they may be having a problem shipping anywhere other than the US. Once the pairings are made and if someone has an issue with it we'll see what we can do to make everyone happy and satisfied .


----------



## ilikewood

I appreciate that Lance for working with the some of us very low on funds.  

BTW, I won't go into details, but it had to do with a major surgury/injury for myself and the loss of my son in March.  If I had any advice to give to people, it would be to have life insurance on your children....it seems bad because kids are not supposed to go before their parents, but it can be financially devestating.


----------



## LanceD

No details needed Bill.Just glad to work things out.


----------



## jdmyers4

Please add me to the list.


----------



## maxwell_smart007

Ok, I think it's time I tossed my name in the ring too!  I'm not sure if the matching is done on the basis of experience, but you can consider me a beginning, almost competent, penturner!  

If it's on the basis of looks, well, that's another story!


----------



## bobaltig

Bill:

First of all I never asked anybody to justify anything.  That's not the purpose of this forum.  And I feel it would be highly improper to ask anyone to justify their financial condition.  I have never made any comment about anyone's financial status one way or the other in this forum or any other forum that I can recall.  So please don't put words in my mouth.  I'm 64 years old, am a college graduate, and can speak for myself.

You're not the only person on this forum that is experiencing hard times.  I'm naturally very sorry about your son.  I well remember when my wife and I were told our 9 year old daughter had a 10% chance of surviving her cancer.  Fortunately for us, after I insisted on a third opinion, we learned she didn't have cancer at all.  But I well remember those horrible 3 months when we thought we were going to lose her.  My heart goes out to you.

I also had surgery in March - March 12 to be exact.  I had two hernias repaired using the open method and promptly got a staph infection.  The incision still isn't healed and has to be packed and dressed everyday.  I'm in pain everyday and eat Vicodin like they are candy.  I spend over $100 a week just in special materials to have my wife change my dressing.  I'm probably looking at continuing on with this treatment plan for at least another two months.

I also think most folks are having a hard time financially right now.  Maybe not as severe as you are, I wouldn't know about that, nor do I think it's any of my business.  I know I don't like paying nearly $100 a week for fuel just so I can go to work.  I live in Calif. and drive a diesel powered car.  Diesel is selling for $5.99 a gallon in my area.  I'm tired of my wife spending $200 at the grocery store each week and us running out of food by Friday of that same week.  There's just the two of us here now.

I have no idea what charges are to ship something overseas, but I think it would be a small price to pay to receive a beautiful pen custom made just for me and one I didn't have to make myself.  And if that means I have to go without a meal or two, I'll survive and gladly do it.

You and anybody else are perfectly willing to disagree with my opinions priorities.  And I certainly respect your right to hold your own opinion, but I ask that you show me the very same courtesy and not try put me on some kind of guilt trip for disagreeing with you.  My comments on this topic are over.  Finis.  It's time to see if I can stand at the lathe for more than 10 minutes. The day that happens, I'll know I'm getting better.

Bob



> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> 
> You have been on this forum for a long time, as I have Bob, and should know that I have volunteered for many, many things.  If Lance needs help, I would be more than willing to help if he needs it.  If you have a problem with my lack of money, than I feel real sorry for you.  There are many on this forum that know me well...I don't feel the need to have to justify why I don't have very much money.
> 
> This is supposed to be for fun, not to take shots at the guy who is lacking in funds.


----------



## ilikewood

Bob,

I understand and feel for you in your time of pain.  I had back surgery in April and also had some problems in the healing dept.  I am also glad that your daughter was able to recover.  I also understand I am not the only one here experiencing hard times...financial and personal.

BUT, making a simple request to help those who are a little more hard up is not unreasonable.  You have your opinion and are welcome to it.

You said, "I'm just not interested in reading how the exchange should be run by a bunch of people who didn't set it up and haven't volunteered to help those who did. They only seem interested in telling those people how to do it".  

I believe it is you who needs to me be a little more courteous as that comment was directed at me (you included my post in your post)....for asking for a little help.  I wasn't the one who started throwing stones here.  I haven't had a problem with anybody here before and didn't really appreciate the personal attack.  

I too will end this and not comment anymore.


----------



## SkewedUp

Please put my name in the hat too.


----------



## wdcav1952

OK, everyone has promised not to comment anymore on the controversy.  Please keep your word.  It is hard enough to go through every post without trying to decide if someone is signing up for the exchange or not.

Posts like "count me in" or "add me to the list" are most appreciated. [8D]


----------



## ed4copies

Count me in


----------



## ed4copies

Add me to the list


Again


----------



## ed4copies

Not only are they appreciated, they keep me ahead of CAV!!!!!!!

(That's taking some effort, these days!!)


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Count me in



OK, you are in.


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Add me to the list
> 
> 
> Again



OK, you are in.


Again  (I think you now have agreed to make three pens) [}]


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Not only are they appreciated, they keep me ahead of CAV!!!!!!!
> 
> (That's taking some effort, these days!!)



Two can play at that game, Smart A**!!


----------



## NEW-Pens

Put me in please!

thank you!


----------



## cowjelly

Please add me to the list!

Thanks!


----------



## dkarcher

I guess it's time to commit. Count me in!


----------



## hehndc

Please, add me to the list.

Thank you, 

Steve


----------



## airrat

Well I know I put my name in about page 3 or so.  But I heard somewhere that Cav was feeling frisky and needed something to do so I thought I could give him another post to proof read.


----------



## Boomer

Lance
Please put my name in the hat to participate in the exchange with another turner.  I am a very new turner but I will do the best I can to make a quality pen for the exchange.  Thanks


----------



## bitshird

Lance put me in for another as well, with my new lathe I've got to get practice some how, so I'll be down for two.

Oops, I meant to reply and accidentally edited.  Sorry!


----------



## ed4copies

> _Originally posted by bitshird_
> 
> Lance put me in for another as well, with my new lathe I've got to get practice some how, so I'll be down for two.



<center>*
WOW*</center>

If you're real lucky, you can exchange with YOU, that way YOU know YOU can satisfy YOU and YOU will get just what YOU want!!!

<center>*GREAT PLAN???*</center>
<center></center>


----------



## BRobbins629

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bitshird_
> 
> Lance put me in for another as well, with my new lathe I've got to get practice some how, so I'll be down for two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <center>*
> WOW*</center>
> 
> If you're real lucky, you can exchange with YOU, that way YOU know YOU can satisfy YOU and YOU will get just what YOU want!!!
> 
> <center>*GREAT PLAN???*</center>
> <center></center>
Click to expand...

And if your lucky you will draw the Princess and then you tell her exactly what to do - or not.


----------



## ed4copies

I tell her what to do all the time.

Later, she asks what I said!!!

Later still she ignores both.

Finally, should I REPEAT, she tells me pretty much WHERE I can stick my suggestion.

But, I feel good, knowing I helped input.


----------



## bitshird

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> I tell her what to do all the time.
> 
> Later, she asks what I said!!!
> 
> Later still she ignores both.
> 
> Finally, should I REPEAT, she tells me pretty much WHERE I can stick my suggestion.
> 
> But, I feel good, knowing I helped input.


Since I'm sending you some trustone ivory, would you like me to include a jar of grease, (not intended for the trustone)[)]


----------



## wolftat

I would mind coming out of hibernation for this one. Please make sure I don't get stuck with Johnnie Jarheaded, I'll wind up getting one of my own pens sent back to me.[}]


----------



## the_benz

Count me in!  It will be fun.
Gregg


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> 
> Well I know I put my name in about page 3 or so.  But I heard somewhere that Cav was feeling frisky and needed something to do so I thought I could give him another post to proof read.



Tom, check the post about Trustone and lubricant! [}]


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by bitshird_
> 
> Lance put me in for another as well, with my new lathe I've got to get practice some how, so I'll be down for two.
> 
> Oops, I meant to reply and accidentally edited.  Sorry!



Ken,

I was kidding Ed4copies about three pens.  (As slowly as he turns, that could take 10 or 15 minutes! [:0] )  I'll let Lance make the final call since this is his baby, but I think it will get complicated if people make more than one pen in the initial drawing.  In case of someone dropping out, or something along that line, I would like to add you to the short list of turners who are willing to help to ensure no one gets left out without a pen.

Thanks!


----------



## Nick

Cav/ Lance, As ED4copies said   add me as well to make an extra few if needed so that no one feels left out.
Nick
Lakewood, WA


----------



## stevers

Easy, your violating my virgin ears. 

Seriously, this is getting big, this should be a great pen swap.


----------



## GoodTurns

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> 
> Easy, your violating my virgin ears.



had to be something left![}]

Cav/Lance...you can add me as a fill in for dropouts as well, I'm mostly a hobbyist, so won't know I lost money by not having a sale[}].


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt

Please add me to the list,Cav.


----------



## bitshird

> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by stevers_
> 
> Easy, your violating my virgin ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to be something left![}]
> 
> Cav/Lance...you can add me as a fill in for dropouts as well, I'm mostly a hobbyist, so won't know I lost money by not having a sale[}].
Click to expand...

a sale?? you actually sell pens, Gosh that must be thrilling out of 200 = I've only sold 25 or there abouts[8)][8)][8)][8)][8)], it's easier to give them away, at least from my personal experience


----------



## LanceD

Aaaayeeeeeeeeee!!!!! (for all you non Cajuns out there) that's the famous Cajun Yell. We have 165 participants in this years PITH and with just six days left we may just hit the 200 mark. That's just 35 more to go and we still have a lot of veterans here that hasn't signed up.

Ed do a little recruiting and cheering for us and see if we can get some of the veterans here to throw their names in .


----------



## ed4copies

This is MY first PITH!!

Why?  Because I always made "production" pens and who wants a "production" pen.  NOW, with Dawn's artistic input, we offer a far wider choice.

However, with newer members, a PITH exchange gives us a way to get to know each other better.  So, jump in --- the PEN is secondary, the "comeraderie" is the goal!!!!!

FWIW and MY opinion!!!


----------



## DocStram

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> This is MY first PITH!!
> 
> Why?  Because I always made "production" pens and who wants a "production" pen.  NOW, with Dawn's artistic input, we offer a far wider choice.
> 
> However, with newer members, a PITH exchange gives us a way to get to know each other better.  So, jump in --- the PEN is secondary, the "comeraderie" is the goal!!!!!
> 
> FWIW and MY opinion!!!



 . . . and spelling is tertiary . . .  for_ camaraderie's _sake.


----------



## TBone

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> 
> ....a PITH exchange gives us a way to get to know each other better.  So, jump in --- the PEN is secondary, the "camaraderie" is the goal!!!!!



Heck, I can even do that.  Put me on the list please!  It'll give me an option.  I can't seem to keep one of my own, I'm still carrying Cutterwood Joe's gift from last year.


----------



## gcurran

I would like to join, please.


----------



## ones

Please add me to the list!


----------



## louisbry

Lance,  please sign me up for the exchange.


----------



## Hosspen

It sounds like fun, I would like to participate in this PITH thing. 

A fellow wood woodworker was asked what to do if you put a piece of wood on the lathe and discover it has the pith in it. The reply was "turn the pith out of it"


----------



## arjudy

Count me in.


----------



## ken69912001

Throw me in the hat also. Thanks


----------



## laurie sullivan

If I'm not too late I'll play. thanks


----------



## gad5264

Just curious......how many participants have signed up so far? We have 18 pages of posts so there are quite a few.


----------



## bruce119

I'm in sighn me up. I've been busy and just found it.

Bruce


----------



## LanceD

> We have 165 participants in this years PITH and with just six days left we may just hit the 200 mark.



I haven't taken a count since we were at the 165 mark but several has joined in since.


----------



## gad5264

Thanks for the update Lance


----------



## wdcav1952

Grant, FYI, I am updating the list daily on page one of this thread.  If you don't mind developing eye strain, you can count the list there.


----------



## LanceD

Everyone, Monday at midnight is the deadline to get your names in the hat, so if you've been wobbling on the fence not knowing if you'd like to get in or not time is running out.


----------



## Mike in Nanaimo

Sounds Like Fun. count me in.
Cheers
Mike in Nanaimo


----------



## stevers

Just counted 175


----------



## its_virgil

I always enjoy these pen swaps....add me to the list.
I'm willing to ship outside the US...to anywhere.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by stevers_
> 
> Just counted 175


----------



## TellicoTurning

I have a fantastic collection of pens from other pen swaps..

Can I play too? [8D]


----------



## Dee

Count me in please... this sounds like fun! Mine might not be fancy or anything.. but I'll give it my best shot![8)] 

Dee


----------



## Glenn McCullough

I just saw the thread and I, too love the interaction this creates. I'm in! Willing to swap overseas as well as domestic.


----------



## jbpaul

Count me in. Domestic....overseas....doesn't matter.


----------



## LanceD

Everyone, just a reminder that today is the last day to enter your name in the Pen in the Hat for 2009. If you haven't done so yo have until midnight tonight to get in. I'll be doing the pairings on Tuesday and hope to have the list up by Wednesday.


----------



## Roy_Quast

If the Pen in the Hat only comes around once a year.....I don't want to miss out and then regret it..... Please count me in.
Roy


----------



## arjudy

Come on turners. Only 23 more participants and we will have 200!


----------



## alphageek

Put me in.. I'm coming up on a year into this and I think I might be able to create something nice.


----------



## LanceD

The pairings have been made. See new post on the Penturning forum.


----------



## georgestanley032

I've done a number of these and have never been disappointed, so I'm ready for another round (and wouldn't mind trading pens as well)


----------

